# Recurring Villain PC for your Party



## VictorSim (Aug 20, 2003)

Ideally I am looking to play a solo online game in a world where the DM already has another party of PCs.  I would like to play a villain type PC in competition with the other party of PCs.  

In general my objectives are attempt to accumulate power (ie. XP, magic and gold) at a faster rate then the PCs.  I foresee such plots as attempts to rob PCs, racing PCs through dungeons in search of specific loot and generally manipulating other NPCs so as to hinder the party while advancing my own agenda.  In essence, I am proposing the opportunity to pit your party against a recurring villain PC with real PC motivations.

My preference would be to start at 1st level against a party of no more than 5th level.  I prefer 3.0 edition and Forgotten Realms settings but I am willing to play anything.  I am very devious, tactical and I have lots of experience defeating opponents that are supposed to be way beyond my power level.

If this sounds like the type of challenge that you would like to throw against your party then email me at dwaynecollard@rogers.com.

Thanks,
Victor Sim


----------

